# Sandblaster project completed !!



## ksor (Jul 8, 2014)

I just completed my sandblaster project - look here:

Remember the translation to the right - just under the menu line !

http://kelds.weebly.com/sandblaeligser.html


----------



## xalky (Jul 8, 2014)

Nice job on the restoration. I love that air compressor. :thumbzup3:


----------



## ksor (Jul 8, 2014)

xalky said:


> Nice job on the restoration. I love that air compressor. :thumbzup3:



Thx !


----------



## GK1918 (Jul 8, 2014)

nice job but I no comprehend  the words.   no problem Im old man and even I flunked english in school  "dont think about math"!!


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 8, 2014)

The Google Translation is almost readable: http://goo.gl/7vPI4p
I guess the sphere was an attempt to create a sort of "cyclone" dust separator, but where the dirt goes?


----------



## gregg (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice and like your shop.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 14, 2014)

very nice work.
excellent design!!!!!


----------



## ksor (Oct 14, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> The Google Translation is almost readable: http://goo.gl/7vPI4p
> I guess the sphere was an attempt to create a sort of "cyclone" dust separator, but where the dirt goes?



The dirt/dust is sucked out of the sphere -see the video here in the buttom of this site: http://kelds.weebly.com/sandblaeligser.html


----------



## BigSpike (Oct 14, 2014)

Quick tip for anyone considering building their own sandblast cabinet

I cut two round holes for my arms; then cut the legs off an old pair of sweat pants. I put them through the holes and stapled them to the outside. 
The elastic cuffs seal off around a pair of leather gloves.
Much cheaper than buying commercial rubber gloves.


----------

